# Trip to Ireland - November



## sane_eric (Aug 31, 2013)

Off the back of a trip to Ireland over Ryder cup weekend last year, 3 of us are off again for four days in November.

Day 1
Fly to Belfast from Bristol, play Royal County Down
Drive to Dublin, based in hotel here for 3 nights

Day 2
Play The European

Day 3
Play Druids Glen

Day 4
Play Concra Woods and fly back.

Aside from just wanting to share this, does anyone have any views on the courses, I have never played any of them but from the research we have done am really looking forward to them all for different reasons.

S


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 31, 2013)

Take a brolly........


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 31, 2013)

Only heard good reviews on Concra Wood our pro's mate is a pro there, was in Dublin last weekend and everyone was raving about it. Where you staying in Dublin?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 31, 2013)

RCD is a truly magnificent course. On a windy day, though, it can make a grown man cry. Or lose a bucket of golf balls, at least. Must play.

The European Club is a good run down from Newcastle. You might be better leaving it for a day or two later. 

Druids Glen and Concra Wood are both parkland courses. You may have heard a vicious rumour that it rains sometimes in Ireland. As scurrilous as this is, it is occasionally true, and November might be a prime time for it. In which case the going may be soft at these two. 

Personally, I think the best of Irish golf is always going to be links, so you could look at Baltray (Co. Louth) up the coast from Dublin, and The Island in North Dublin. Both of these are wonderful links courses well used to a wee drop of precipitation. 

Also, you could consider crossing by ferry from Holyhead to Dublin or even Fishguard to Rosslare, in which case you should play The European first. You can also go in one way and out the other. The new Port Tunnel out of Dublin Port has slashed the time it takes to get out of town and the M1 motorway /toll road is wonderful and will take you right up to the border (not that you will notice it as such) with NI.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 31, 2013)

Druids is brilliant , first 6 holes are nothing to write home about but then it comes into its own , not the best time of year to see it in all its glory but should still be fun , havent played Concra but only ever heard good things about it ..

I love this dear ole green place mate but Nov aint the time for outdoor persuits over here


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 31, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Druids is brilliant , first 6 holes are nothing to write home about but then it comes into its own , not the best time of year to see it in all its glory but should still be fun , havent played Concra but only ever heard good things about it ..

I love this dear ole green place mate but Nov aint the time for outdoor persuits over here
		
Click to expand...

Correct Bill links land is the way to go at that time of year, all the courses we played last week were very lush


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2013)

I could play concra wood every day and not get bored.  best course ive played bar none!   every time ive played it has been in glorious sunshine!  

stunning holes and scenery.  worth every penny.   take a few pics and post them here please.  enjoy!


----------



## sane_eric (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback/advice folks, just to pick up on a few themes...

I have been on trips to Ireland a few times, at different times of year (May, March and September) and had all sorts of weather but on the whole have been quite lucky.  If you check out http://www.weather-and-climate.com/average-monthly-Rainfall-Temperature-Sunshine,Dublin,Ireland you will see November is not much worse than any other month (on average).  I also read a couple of books on golf in Ireland where the author claimed to have needed their waterproofs more in July than November (for the year they played).  One of the books was the  Kevin Markham book, he toured Ireland in a camper van and review every course, a great book for planning a tour.  His blog is also worth checking out (http://www.theirishgolfblog.com/).

November is also the time RCD becomes Â£55 a round!

Anyway, we live in Wales so we are no strangers to the rain, I do think however as far as golf is concerned there is no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes 

We have booked into a Bewleys hotel from the Thursday night, so land in Belfast, play RCD and drive to Dublin, staying there for the duration.  Play Concra on the way back to the airport.  I know 1 chap who has played Concra and rated it, Markham also rates it highly in his book.  Good to hear positive feedback from you guys on Concra as well.

In terms of RCD, I anticipate a beating and will take it on the chin, just want to savour playing at a world acclaimed club.  

We played around with the plan a lot, Baltray and The Island where both included at different stages but the logistics and our personal preferences decided the final list of four. 

I will try and post from photos and feedback when we return.

Cheers.

S


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 2, 2013)

I've played Concrawood a few times and in a variety of weathers. It is a very nice course with some very good holes. Very tough as well. It still needs more drainage work though and if there is any middle-heavy rain some of the greens and fairways really do suffer. A buggy will help you to truely enjoy the full 18. If you can allow time to enjoy the club house after the round. The food I got last time was excellent and pretty cheap. 13 euro for a rack of ribs that near bust my stomach. I couldn't eat the side order.  

Truely standout holes for me:
3rd, 4th, 8th, 10th, 15th & 16th.


----------



## sane_eric (Sep 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I've played Concrawood a few times and in a variety of weathers. It is a very nice course with some very good holes. Very tough as well. It still needs more drainage work though and if there is any middle-heavy rain some of the greens and fairways really do suffer. A buggy will help you to truely enjoy the full 18. If you can allow time to enjoy the club house after the round. The food I got last time was excellent and pretty cheap. 13 euro for a rack of ribs that near bust my stomach. I couldn't eat the side order.  

Truely standout holes for me:
3rd, 4th, 8th, 10th, 15th & 16th.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback, we will have plenty of time before the flight home, so ribs it is!


----------



## smange (Sep 2, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I've played Concrawood a few times and in a variety of weathers. It is a very nice course with some very good holes. Very tough as well. It still needs more drainage work though and if there is any middle-heavy rain some of the greens and fairways really do suffer. A buggy will help you to truely enjoy the full 18. If you can allow time to enjoy the club house after the round. The food I got last time was excellent and pretty cheap. *13 euro for a rack of ribs that near bust my stomach. I couldn't eat the side order.  *

Truely standout holes for me:
3rd, 4th, 8th, 10th, 15th & 16th.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been dinosaur ribs if they filled that stomach :mmm:


----------



## sane_eric (Dec 16, 2013)

Better late than never, feedback on the visit.

Thursday - Royal County Down.  One of the guys was worried he had built it up too much, not for me.  I will never play a better course.  This was early November, the tees were forward, but the condition of the greens and fairways was faultless.  The routing of the holes was just fantastic.  Nerves a plenty on the first tee, we all remembered to look back down the fairway to the club house and the mountains beyond.  It was perfect links weather, sunny, cold and windy - but playable.  I may already have played the best course I will ever play.

Friday - Druids Glen.  Quality.  We had a great day between us with some good golf and a tight match which helped proceedings, but the expressions of amazement on the tee boxes at what was laid out in front of us continued for most of the 18 holes.  A lot of great holes, the par 3's and the 13th were entertaining and the 18th was a great finish.  Uphill along the water to the clubhouse.  Talking of club house I recommend the Chowder with a slug of brandy.

Saturday - The European.  It grabbed me by the scruff and laid into me from start to finish, we all took a beating and admitted we enjoyed every second of it.  We had the warmest welcome, an introduction to the course and a discount voucher to return as they felt bad that slow play had hindered our day - which it hadn't.  All the things you hear about the place are true.  It's tough, you play 20 holes and there is a green that measures well over 100 yards that you need to have a go on.  Afterwards we said it was worth doing, but maybe not again.  We'll see.  This was also played with the biggest hangover of the tour.

Sunday - Concra Woods.  After the Lord Mayors parade.  A great course that was let down by a few little things.  There was a bit of a frost and so the course was closed for an hour or so.  As a result of this every tee time was cancelled in favour of a free for all, so we tee'd off about an hour later.  It also has a slightly unfinished feel when you drive up.  Finally the woman in the shop was very friendly but knew the square root of FA about golf.  All that to one side, in hindsight they have a great course with some great routing up and down hill, around the lake.  The 10th is incredible, a tee shot to the brow of a hill and then a mid iron to a green that is maybe 80 yards below you.  Had the ribs in the clubhouse, top choice.

All the photos I took are here, they aren't great as only my front facing camera works, hence the odd "selfie" in there.

Link to Flickr

Oh, and the weather was awesome.  We completed Druids in our jumpers, it was dry the whole time, the seaside golf was a bit chilly later in the afternoon but it was November after all.

Will post the plan for next year separately, feedback welcome.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 20, 2013)

Told you the ribs were good


----------



## Laka (Dec 21, 2013)

fantastic to be able to play in November and on such good courses--fine pics --Lucky you----:whoo:


----------

